# Application qui quitte systématiquement



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon application de Sudoku qui marchait très bien jusqu'à présent quitte systématiquement quand je la lance et je ne sais pas quoi faire pour régler ce problème. Qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2009)

J'ai supprimé l'application de l'iPod Touch et l'ai réinstallé depuis le Mac. Et c'est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------

